# [ أحبو أعدائكم ] !   سؤال بسيط



## محب الرسول محمد (19 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*اهلا و سهلا*

*أعزائي / أخوتي ، المسيحين*

*قرأت منذ فترة بإحدى ردود الأعضاء بمنتدى الكنيسة ردا يحمل أية [ أحبوا أعدائكم ]*

*أريد تفسير هذه الأية*

*هل أنتم ملزموين أن تحبو جميع أعدائكم ؟*

*حتى الأعداء الذين قتلو مئات الناس و الاطفال في الحرب الأخيرة على غزة*

*حتى الأعداء الذين نزعوا البسمة من قلوب ألاف أطفال و شعب فلسطين و لبنان و العراق .. و غيرهم ،*

*..*

*ملاحظة :*
*موضوعي ليس به أساءة*
*للمعرفة فقط ..*


*و شكرا لكم*

*وفقكم الله ..*​


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2009)

محب الرسول محمد قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*​
> 
> *اهلا و سهلا*​
> *أعزائي / أخوتي ، المسيحين*​
> ...


 
الاخ العزيز محب

المسيح علمنا ان نحب اعدائنا و ان نبارك لاعنينا و ان نصلي من اجل مبغضينا 

اقرأ معي ما جاء في متى 5 على لسان المسيح:

[q-bible]44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 
45 لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ. 
46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 
47 وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ 
48 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ. [/q-bible]


المسيح علمنا ان نحب اعدائنا و ان لا نكره احد لان الكره خطيئة
المسيح علمنا ان نبارك الاخرين و لا نشتم و نلعن لان ذلك خطيئة ايضاً
المسيح علمنا ان نحسن لمن يسئ لنا لان الاساءة للاخرين خطيئة

المسيح بكل هذا يعلمنا ان تكون تصرفاتنا نابعة من ايماننا و ليست مرتبطة بتصرفات الاخرين, فخطيئة الاخرين لا تعطي لنا الحق في ان نخطئ, فأن غشك عدوك عليك ان تبقى تحبه و لا يعني ان تسمح له ان يغشك مجدداً
و ان لعنك شخص (كما تلعنونا في جوامعكم في مختلف البلاد) نرد بالبركة و ليس باللعن, لان اللعن هو الطرد من رحمة الله و بما اننا نحب الاخرين بغض النظر عن خلفيتهمو تصرفاتهم تجاهنا من واجبنا ان نباركهم و نصلي ان ينير الرب عقولهم 

كل هذا يقارنه المسيح بشمسه التي تشرق على الاشرار و الصالحين و يمطر على الابرار و الظالمين, اي ان رحمة الله و محبته هي للجميع و غير مرتبطة بلونك او شكلك او افعالك, فحتى لو اخطأك سيبقى الله يحبك لانه خالقك.. الله لا يكره لانه مُحب و حنون و رحيم..

مرحب بك..


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ محب*

*أخي العزيز*​*أعتقد أن الوصية الإلهية دائماً ما تحظي بتقدير متناهي *
*فلا مجال للشك فيها .................. فرب المجد يسوع المسيح حينما قال ....*
[q-bible]*وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ* [/q-bible]
*كان يقصد المحبة الفعلية الفعالة لا مجرد كلمات تردد*
*قد يشوبها -وهذا تقصير منا- بعض التقصير بسبب مشاعرنا غير السوية*
*ولكن صدقني الي يحب لا يكره*
*فالله محبة وأنا أبن لله وقد ورثت منه هذا*
*قد أشعر بضيق وأحزن وأبكي علي ما يحدث في غزة وغيرها بل أرفض وقد أتظاهر ضد أناس متوحشة مجرمي حرب .......... ولكن ومع هذا لم ولن أكرههم*
*وإذا كانت صلاتي المقدسة اليومة -الصلاة الربانية- أقول فيها*​ 
[q-bible]*«فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ* 
*لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. *

*خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ. *
*وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا. *
*وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. *
*فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ غَفَرْتُمْ لِلنَّاسِ زَلَّاتِهِمْ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً أَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ. *​

*وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرُوا لِلنَّاسِ زَلَّاتِهِمْ لاَ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَبُوكُمْ أَيْضاً زَلَّاتِكُمْ* [/q-bible]
*فأنا أعفر لمن يسئ* 
*لأن الكره يأتي بكره والعداوة تنتج عداوة*

*أما المحبة لابد أن تنشئ معها محبة ................ لأن المحبة تقابلها محبة *​ 

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## صوت الرب (19 فبراير 2009)

أحبوا أعدائكم ... عبارة سماوية مقدسة و مهمة جدا
حتى أننا نجد في إنجيل لوقا أن هذه العبارة
مكررة مرتين في نفس الإصحاح 6 و هذا لأهميتها :-

[q-bible]27 «لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا السَّامِعُونَ: *أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ* أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ 
28 بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ. 
29 مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ فَاعْرِضْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً وَمَنْ أَخَذَ رِدَاءَكَ فَلاَ تَمْنَعْهُ ثَوْبَكَ أَيْضاً. 
30 وَكُلُّ مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَخَذَ الَّذِي لَكَ فَلاَ تُطَالِبْهُ. 
31 وَكَمَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ النَّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِمْ هَكَذَا. 
32 وَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يُحِبُّونَ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُمْ. 
33 وَإِذَا أَحْسَنْتُمْ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُحْسِنُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا. 
34 وَإِنْ أَقْرَضْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَرْجُونَ أَنْ تَسْتَرِدُّوا مِنْهُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يُقْرِضُونَ الْخُطَاةَ لِكَيْ يَسْتَرِدُّوا مِنْهُمُ الْمِثْلَ. 
35 بَلْ *أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ* وَأَحْسِنُوا وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئاً فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيماً وَتَكُونُوا بَنِي الْعَلِيِّ فَإِنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ. 
36 فَكُونُوا رُحَمَاءَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ أَيْضاً رَحِيمٌ. 
37 وَلاَ تَدِينُوا فَلاَ تُدَانُوا. لاَ تَقْضُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَلاَ يُقْضَى عَلَيْكُمْ. اِغْفِرُوا يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ. 
38 أَعْطُوا تُعْطَوْا كَيْلاً جَيِّداً مُلَبَّداً مَهْزُوزاً فَائِضاً يُعْطُونَ فِي أَحْضَانِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُ بِنَفْسِ الْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ».[/q-bible]


----------



## انت الفادي (19 فبراير 2009)

*سلام رب المجد مع جميعكم..
قام الاخوة بأعطاء اجمل و اروع ردود يمكن ان يحصل عليها الانسان.. ربنا يزيدكم نعمة.
هاتين الكلمتين البسيطتين (احبوا اعدائكم) هي جملة تتلخص فيها رسالة المسيح كلها.
و قد اعطانا السيد المسيح المثال لهذه بغفرانه لمن اساء اليه.. 
ودعني اسئلك سؤال اجابته ستدخلك الي عمق معني هذا النص المبارك..
ما هو الشئ الذي يميزك عن الاشرار؟؟؟؟
لقد قالها السيد المسيح.. اذا احببت من يحبك فقط .... اليس الاشرار يفعلون هذا ايضا؟؟؟؟؟ اليس القاتل او السارق يحب ابنه او امه او زوجته مثلا؟؟؟ فما الشئ الذي يفرقك عنه؟؟ 
فهو يحب من يحبه  و يكره من يكرهه.. فأنت ايضا تحب من يحبك و تكره من يكرهك.. اذن فلم تختلف عنه في شئ..

هنا يكمن الفرق... 
ان تظهر انك بالفعل تختلف عن الاخرين.. بأن تحارب طبيعتك البشرية.. فأنت مثلا تقولون النفس امارة بالسوء... فهنا يأتي دور الايمان المسيحي.. بأن تحارب الطبيعة البشرية التي تجعل منك مثل الاشرار و ان تتمرد عليها.. و تحب اعدائك...
بالمناسبة.. هناك مجموعة من الايات تتلخص فيها المسيحية و توضح الفكر المسيحي..
منها احبوا اعدائكم حتي نتميز في حياتنا و طباعنا عن الاشرار
منها كونوا حكماء كلحيات و ودعاء كلحمام.
لا تقاوم الشر بالشر..
ما اخذ بالسيف بالسيف يؤخذ.

و مجموعة اخري من النصوص.. 
فلو نظرت الي هذه النصوص ستجد ترابطا و تعليم متكامل.. 
فعليك ان تحب اعدائك.. و في نفس الوقت ان تكون حكيما.. و في نفس الوقت وديعا.. و في نفس الوقت لا تقاوم الشر بالشر.
نلاحظ ان السيد المسيح لم يقول لا تقاوم الشر.. بل قال لا تقوامه بالشر.. اي لم يمنع المقاومة في حد ذاتها و لكن ليس بالشر.
و بذلك يكون التعليم مكتمل ان نحب اعدائنا و لكن في نفس الوقت ان نكون حكما و ليس بلهاء.. و نتحلي بالوداعة و نبحث عن الحلول السلمية و نلجاء اليها دائما لان مقاومة الشر بالشر لا تنتج الا شر.
*


----------



## محب الرسول محمد (19 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا لكم جميعا على إجاباتكم ,*
*لي عودة غدا لقراءة الردود ..*

*كل الشكر لكم*

*تصبحون على خير *​


----------



## fredyyy (19 فبراير 2009)

محب الرسول محمد قال:


> *قرأت منذ فترة بإحدى ردود الأعضاء بمنتدى الكنيسة ردا يحمل أية [ أحبوا أعدائكم ]*​
> *أريد تفسير هذه الأية*​
> *هل أنتم ملزموين أن تحبو جميع أعدائكم ؟*​
> *حتى الأعداء الذين قتلو مئات الناس و الاطفال في الحرب الأخيرة على غزة*​
> *حتى الأعداء* *الذين نزعوا البسمة من قلوب ألاف أطفال و شعب فلسطين و لبنان و العراق .. و غيرهم ،*​


 


*المحبة هي ما في قلب الله من نحو الانسان الذي خلقه*


*وظلَّت المحبة بقوتها تجاه الانسان حتى بعد وقوعة في الخطية*


*الخطية التي جعلت الانسان في حالة عداوة مع الله ... رغم ذلك استمر حب الله للانسان *



*:lightbulb: هام جدًا : الله يُحب الانسان الخاطي ... لكن لا يحب خطيته :lightbulb:*​ 


*إذاً الله أحب عدوه ( الانسان في خطيته ) *​ 
*فلقد فعل الله الأمر قبل أن يوصي الانسان به*​ 
*وبما أننا أبناء الله ... فلنا أن نعيش نفس مشاعرة لأننا ننقاد بروحه الساكن فينا *​ 
رومية 8 : 14 
لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ *يَنْقَادُونَ* بِرُوحِ اللهِ فَأُولَئِكَ *هُمْ أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ*. ​ 


*مكتوب :*
يوحنا 3 : 16 
لأَنَّهُ *هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ* *اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ* حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 


*لقد أحب الله العالم ... ولم يحب شره ... بل أحب الذين في العالم*​ 
*أحب الله العالم ... ولم يحب نجاسته ... بل طهَّر من آمنوا به من العالم *​

*أحب الله العالم ... ولم يُحب عداوته لله ... بل قدم المصالحة بواسطة صليبه*​ 


*:11:...لذلك نحن نحب أعدائنا (كما أحبنا المسيح ونحن أعدائه) ولا ُنحب العداء الذي فيهم ...:11:*​



********************************​ 
*يوحنا 3 : 16 *
*لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. *


*الكلمتان الله - العالم *​ 
*** أقتربتا جنبًا الى جنب كما في الآية وذلك على حساب بذل الابن الوحيد **لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به*

*** والذي لا يقبل الله الذي يريد أن يقترب إليه للخلاص كما في الآية السابقة *
*لا تبقى له إلا الآية التالية *​رومية 3 : 6 
حَاشَا! فَكَيْفَ *يَدِينُ* اللهُ الْعَالَمَ إِذْ ذَاكَ؟ ​ 

*حين يقترب الله للعالم للدينونة *​


----------



## brain.prints (19 فبراير 2009)

اذا كانالرب يحبتا  رغم اننا لانؤمن بصلب المسيح اذا فسيدخلنا الجنة  لانه لا يفرق فى المحبة بين المومن وغير المؤمن لذا فلن اؤمن بصلبه ولا قيامته لاننى كده كده سادخل الجنة


----------



## fredyyy (19 فبراير 2009)

brain.prints قال:


> اذا كانالرب يحبتا رغم اننا لانؤمن بصلب المسيح اذا فسيدخلنا الجنة لانه لا يفرق فى المحبة بين المومن وغير المؤمن لذا فلن اؤمن بصلبه ولا قيامته لاننى كده كده سادخل الجنة


 


*أخي الفاضل *

*إن لم تفهم محبة الله المقدمة للأعداء وكيف يستفيد المُعادي لله منها*

*هب أن ملك عظيم قدم الدعوة لكل الناس لحضور حفل عرس إبنة *

*هل من الممكن أن يتمتع بالملك وُعرس إبنه وطعام مائدته من لم يدخل الى قصر الملك*

*بالطبع لا *

*وهكذا كل من لم يقبل موت وقيامة المسيح سبقى عدوًا لله ... وسيُدان*

******************

*يوحنا 3 : 16 
**لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. *

*لاحظ الكلمة ((( كل من يؤمن به ))) وليس كل الناس*


----------



## ماجد1963 (21 فبراير 2009)

في العهد القديم الذي تؤمنون به امثلة كثيرة تدعي ان الرب يسلم المدن لكي يتم قتل جميع من فيها حتى النساء والاطفال مثال تثنية الاشتراع 34 اليس هو الاب ام ان الابن له راي اخر هذه اسئلة حقيقية وصادقة ارجو الاجابة عليها


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2009)

ماجد1963 قال:


> في العهد القديم الذي تؤمنون به امثلة كثيرة تدعي ان الرب يسلم المدن لكي يتم *قتل* جميع من فيها حتى النساء والاطفال مثال تثنية الاشتراع 34 اليس هو الاب ام ان الابن له راي اخر هذه اسئلة حقيقية وصادقة ارجو الاجابة عليها


 


*الموضوع عن المحبة *

*لا مجال الكلام عن القتل *

*تثنية 34 بعيد نهائيًا عن كلامك *

*هذا تحذير ... لا تخلط المواضيع ببعضها *


----------



## sano samier (22 فبراير 2009)

*ان محبة الله هى لكل انسان ولكن حياة الانسان على الارض محدودة لذلك فرحمة الله وغفرانه للانسان
مرتبط بحياته على الارض لذلك يتأنى الله علينا لكى نرجع اليه ولكن ان استمر عنادنا لمحبته
يأتى دور عصا  الله لتأديبنا لكى نرجع اليه فنجد ان الله لا يعاقب الانسان فور فعله للشر بل يتأنى عليه
وان لم يرجع هذا الانسان او هذا الشعب يعاقبه الله بعصا تأديب حتى يرجع ونجد فى العهد القديم
تك 15:16  وفي الجيل الرابع يرجعون الى ههنا.لان ذنب الاموريين ليس الى الآن كاملا.
الله يصرح ان ذنب شعب الاموريين لم يكتمل للعقاب حتى كلامه بل بعد اربعة اجيال يكتمل
ويعاقبهم الله لذلك ان من يقول كيف كان الله فى العهد القديم يبيد شعوب بشعوب وامة بأمة
عليه ان يتعقب افعال تلك الشعوب التى اغضبت الله ونجد فى القديم ان الله لم يكن يحابى شعب عن شعب
بل ان الشعب الذى دعى اسمه عليه (الشعب اليهودى) لم يستثنيه من العقاب حين يخرج عن شريعته
خر 19:5  فالآن ان سمعتم لصوتي وحفظتم عهدي تكونون لي خاصة من بين جميع الشعوب.فان لي كل الارض.
وان لم يسمعوا له وخرجوا عن شريعته
لا 26:33  واذرّيكم بين الامم واجرّد وراءكم السيف فتصير ارضكم موحشة ومدنكم تصير خربة.
وها نجد الان شعوب فى حروب وكوارث طبيعية يموت بسببها كثيرون ولم يعترض احد على ان الله
سمح بهذا . الله يدير الكون بقوانين من يتعداها لايشكوا من نتيجة كسرها*​


----------

